# 7 month old lhasa apso



## eivissa minx (Sep 3, 2008)

please can anyone help me out....i feel like the vet thinks im an over protective owner as ive been a few times with different things now. A few months ago she had a funny attack in which she was breathing rapidly and foaming at the mouth, she went limp and was taken to an emergency vet who gave her anti biotics for kennel cough. She has been ok for the last couple of month although she does pant rather excessively, she breathes normal when sleeping. However tonight she made lots of the grunting noises again and is sleeping the clock around, and if im honest she doesnt seem herself. A few weeks ago i left her alone for a few hours and ever since then she now frets if i leave her, she wont even go outside for a piddle unless im there. I really dont want to keep pestering the vet as im sure im just panicking and all these things arent connected. Could any lhasa owners please put my mind at ease. Also ive read a lot of stuff on google tonight about heartworm but the posts are mainly in the usa, is this a common problem here in the uk??

thanks for any advice


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, you would be better posting your question on the dog section


----------



## eivissa minx (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry only joined this site last night..not big with forums!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Heart worm is not an issue in this country unless the dogs them selves have been imported , Your breed of dog can have respatory issues due to the short nose and pallet , did you buy from a good breeder , maybe you should contact them as they will know thier breed best vets generalise in all breeds . The breeder may also know if any of the other pups from the litter have had similar problems , but be ready to be told nothing at all if they have anything to hide such as poor breeding practice with un healthy parents ,
You seem to have a seperation issue to and this needs to be dealt with as anxiety can make them pant through stress , so if one you have got the dog checked medically you need to start with training your dog to accept you leaving as a good thing not a bad thing .


----------



## eivissa minx (Sep 3, 2008)

hi andrea, thanks for answering my thread and for all your advice. You find yourself reading too much stuff on the internet and thinking the worst. I thought as much about the heartworm, hadnt heard of it here. I bought her from a well known dog kennels which i was led to believe had a good reputation, although i have heard a few stories recently that have put the kennels in a different light. Pebbles was with her brother when i bought her, her brother was being purchased by someone else at the same time, so effectively she was the last of the litter to be snapped up and i didnt hesitate as she is so adourable and i love her to bits. I think im just fretting as im so frightened of losing her, i think i need to stop google searching things and winding myself up. As for the leaving her situation, she spends a few days with me and a few with my mum when i have to work away, she has never really been left for more than a few hours alone as i spend all my time with her and so does my mum when she has her....she is good though, she doesnt tear the house down when i do pop out, i was just worried because i left her for 8 hours when i went on a night out the other week, she was absolutely fine with me when i got home but since then she follows me and no longer wants to go out (i used to struggle to get her in from the garden at one time) she was just in season though for the first time during this occasion when i left her, so i wondered if this had any connection to her sudden "clingy" state or whether it was just so traumatic for her being left so long that it has scarred her for life!! I feel so guilty at going out now and enjoying myself...something i havent done for 7 months since i got her...god i sound like a post natal mother!! sorry to ramble on and thanks for getting back to me


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I would say her clingy behaviour is probably down to her being in season dont forget this is all new to her and she is probably a bit bewildered. Leaving your dog on the odd ocasson is not going to hurt her as its impossible to be with them 24/7 and she needs to be more independent is she well socialised.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Soscialising as Sullivan said above is very important from as young as possible it makes them more sure of the world and less likely to show fear agression, she needs to be well soscialised with lots of other dogs regularly and lots of new people contact , our 2 girls got a bit silly after their season it lasted a few weeks or so then they were back to normal , as long as you are happy with the situation in your haouse when you go out i wouldnt worry about it , the odd night out where you dont get back isnt going to kill her to have to deal with , if on the other hand you fear for her safety while your out get a training crate and make it her littel den that she can chill out in , most dogs if shown a crate as a possative enviroment will love spending time in it . What you need to remember though is you bought a lap dog and as such she will be happy to spend time with just you because thats what they were designed for origionally .


----------



## karen74 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello. I have a 12month old Lhasa called Lola and she also grunts, don't know wheter it is the same sort as your dog but she mainly does it when she gets excited when we have just come in. It is quite scary but the lady who bred her did warn me that this is common with this breed something to do with their epiglottis. Spoke to vet who reasured me. Vet said just to leave her to calm down and it son passes sometimes she sounds like a duck when she does it. As for clingyness Lola does not want to saty in the kitchen on her own at the moment at night. We put the radio on in the daytime when we are out just so she has a bit of noise. They are really lovely dogs aren't they and I just love Lola's stubborness another trait of these breeds.


----------



## eivissa minx (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Karen, yes apparently its quite common in lhasas...like you say very frightening the first time you hear it but something im more used to now. They are fantastic little pets, pebbles has been a little sweety throughtout, she is so loyal and loving...yes a little stubborn at times but ive learned that shouting at her doesnt get me anywhere....she always does what i tell her in the end....but in her time not mine!!! sorry for late reply i dont get on here that often, hope lola is good and still enjoying the radio lol! thanks for the advice, Lynne


----------



## chez1hunts (Feb 1, 2009)

hi ive been reading about your lhasa pebbles i have not had any problems with my teddies breathing he is now a year and 6 months old, but teddie is often sick i was wondering what you feed pebbles as i think teddies diet is not agreeing with him, but i am the same as you im always down the vets and they think i am a drama queen but we just couldnt imagine life with out him. lol.


----------



## eivissa minx (Sep 3, 2008)

pebbles eats anything!! but i have had her on purina pet puppy plan for the last 12 months but now she has turned one ive had her on pedigree sensitive. It turns out pebbles has colitis (irritable bowel) so all the tit bit treats had to stop....which she is ok with now but i did feel a bit mean. every now and again she gets that byley sicky thing, which is quite common from what i can gather in lhasas. I think the best advice for teddies is cut out human food, the vet said id brought pebbles colitis on myself by alllowing her to eat all the stuff i had for meals and that her tiny little stomach couldnt handle the additives,fat,grease and richness in human food. Also i alternated flavours of puppy kibbles a lot as i assumed pebbles was bored with the same old same old doggy food every day, the vet said this also was wrong and that dogs dont get tired of eating the same food, its humans who assume this and so go on to overtreat and give in at meal times and let the dogs eat humans meals. This advice was invaluable as i now have a happy healthy pebbles who doesnt beg for any of my food and always finishes her own meals. Good luck with teddies diet, dont worry im sure its just a passing phase


----------



## chez1hunts (Feb 1, 2009)

thankyou so much for getting back to me my teddie also had colitis i was so worried he was bleeding from his bottom and everything hes like our baby so there i was at midnight at the vet hospital on a saturday night :that was when teddie was 8 months old. but how weird this is today i was talking to a lady at work who is a breeder and she has recommended this food to me which is nature plan which is also gluten free, i started teddie on it tonight so i will let you how he gets on with it.
my dad also had colitis and after having test he is now a celiac which means he has to have a gluten free diet , im not saying this is a matter with teddie but thought it wont heart to try him on a gluten free diet as well.
take care to you and pebbles.


----------



## Lhasalover (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, I have 3 Lhasa apso's and never had any problem with them health wise. I also know alot of people that own them and they have no problems. There was me thinking they were bomb proff until I read this lol. i hope you all get your Lhasa's sorted. I think they are lovely, cute little dogs but can be very bossy if you let them


----------



## eivissa minx (Sep 3, 2008)

pebbles thinks she is the boss but she isnt!! i think a lot of the threads on here are just teething problems....no new puppy comes with a fool proof manual, just like babies i suppose. Pebbles had a few digestive issues and is a particually clingy little dog but she is the cutest most loving happy little thing and she really is my world and the best thing ive ever done, woe betide anyone who isnt a lhasa lover hehe!! x


----------



## Lhasalover (Jan 15, 2009)

One of my teenage sons isn't. He loves my cavalier and hes grown up with my old shep but he really don't like the lhasa's. I told him I do understand and i would help him pack if he wanted to move out lol He's not said anything since


----------

